# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الارجنتين بالعلامة الكاملة تضرب موعدا جديد مع المكسيك

## mylife079

جدد المنتخب الارجنتيني موعد ثمن نهائي 2006 مع المكسيك بعد ان ضمن صدارة المجموعة الثانية بالعلامة الكاملة بتحقيقه الانتصار الثالث على التوالي امام اليونان بهدفين نظيفين واصطحب معه المنتخب الكوري بعد تعادل مثير بهدفين مع نيجيريا التي فرطت في فرصة ذهبية للتأهل .

الارجنتين 2 – 0 اليونان

لعبت الارجنتين بفريق اكثر من نصفه من البدلاء الذين لا يقلون شيئا عن الأساسيين ولكن الساحر ميسي كان حاضرا .

المباراة كانت عبارة عن حوار بين مهاجمي الأرجنيتين ودفاع اليونان الذي اتعب الهجوم الارجنتيني كثيرا ولكنه استسلم في الأخير امام صاروخ ديميكيليس وخبرة العجوز باليرمو .

وبعد شوط أول سلبي تسيدته الأرجنتين ولعبت فيه اليونان للدفاع فقط على طريقة يورو 2004 ، جاء الشوط الثاني ليواصل فيه راقصو التانجو سلسلة الهجوم المتواصل الذي وقف امامه الدفاع اليوناني .

وبعد انتظار 75 دقيقة يأتي اخيرا الهدف الأرجنتيني المنتظر عن طريق المدافع ديميكيليس بعد ركنية ارتبك فيها الدفاع اليوناني لتسقط امام مارتن يسددها بقوة في سقف المرمى اليوناني معلنا الفرحة الأولي للتانجو .

فتح الهدف الدفاعات اليونانية وبدأت المهارات الأرجنتينية في الظهور وكثف التانجو من هجمات واستعرض ميسي ولكن الحظ وقف مجددا امام تدوين اسمه في خانة المسجلين بعد تسرب ولا اروع وسط المدافعين وتسدسدة صاروخية ترتد من القائم الأيمن .

وفي الدقائق الأخيرة يعود ميسي ليقدم الشو ويمر من اربعة مدافعين تعود الكرة من يد الحارس ليكملها المخضرم باليرمو داخل الشباك مؤكدا انتصار ارجنتيني مستحق وصدارة لا غبار عليها وتأهل لمواجهة المكسيك في ثاني الأدوار .

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو محمد ع الموضوع كتير

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]
 كل التوفيق لمنتخب الارجنتين 

 وان نرى كره جميله [/align]

----------


## mylife079

*مشكورين على المرور* 

*بالتوفيق لمنتخب الارجنتين*

----------

